

Show HN: My iOS pet project app - elvio

Today my pet project app &quot;iLearn: English&quot; (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;app&#x2F;ilearn-english&#x2F;id624466757) was released. I developed this app with the intention of helping my wife to learn English.
======
anwaar
Looks good! Good job!

